# Kubota 1970 L2000 Need Oil Filter



## doug57

I own a L2000 Kubota that has an oil filter cartridge type that goes inside a canister. I have no idea what filter to purchase. Does anyone know the part number??


----------



## Thomas

op of page there ad for Messick's take look under filters or send email,they are helpful.


----------



## pogobill

If you have the Kubota L2000 with the D1100 engine the following filters should work for you.
Kubota - 15213-32090

NAPA - 1342

Baldwin - B178

Wix - 51342

Fram - PH2870A

These all seem to be spin on filters, but maybe you have a different engine. I've tried to figure out what the equivalent model number in the US would be, and it could be the L255.... which I can't find any info on either! 
Can you pull the current filter and check for a brand and part number? 

One other alternative would be to see if you could get a kit to convert from a cartridge type filter to a canister type. They do sell these sorts of things.
Try and follow through on Thomas' advise, you may get help that way.


----------



## Thomas

Cartridge oil filter for L2000 3 cil. des. at NAPA. filter number 7030 
...................................................................................................

Oil Filters

Wix #51342
Hastings #LF-493

Fuel Filters

Wix #33390
Hastings #1119

Air Filter

Donaldson #P12-1240
................................................................................................... 

(3 Cyl Diesel) cant be much difference to yours, if yours is diesel, and the Kubota oil filter (genuine Kubota) is part 16414-32430.
The carton it came in is 100mm x 100mm x 90mm high. So if your filter is that size it may suit. I have found that lots of parts including the hydraulic filter I just bought fit many models.That filter is 30400-37710.
............................................................................................................................................

Hope info helps you out.


----------



## doug57

I pulled the oil filter off the tractor. NAPA matched it to the 7030.Thanks for the help.


----------

